# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما إعراب "كل" في (جئتك كل يوم) ؟

## أبو عبد الله المصري

أظنها منصوبة على نزع الخافض 
فهل هذا صحيح ؟
و ما القاعدة في ذلك ؟
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

قصدي بنزع الخافض 
أي حرف الجر "في"
و المعنى : جئتك في كل يوم
فهل ما ذهبت إليه صحيح ؟

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

أظنها نائب مفعول مطلق 
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو العمرين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


النصب على الظرفية

----------


## امام مسجد

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## وليد العدني

هي ظرفية كما قال أبو العمرين ، والظرف يكون بتقدير ( في ) ، تقول : صمت شهرَ رمضان ، أي : في شهر رمضان ، لكن لا نقول : إنها منصوبة بنزع الخافض .
قال ابن مالك رحمه الله :
الظرف وقت أو مكان ضمـنا                 ( في ) باطراد كـ : هنا امكث أزمنا
كثير من النحاة يجعل نزع الخافض محصورًا بالسماع ومقصورًا عليه ؛ إذن هو باب ضيق في النحو فلا نوسعه ، ومثاله :
تمرون الديارَ ولم تعوجوا    كلامكمُ عليَّ إذن حرامُ
أي : تمرون بالديار .
( كل ) إذا أضيفت إلى اسم الزمان أعربت مفعولًا فيه ظرف زمان ، وإذا أضيفت إلى المصدر المعرب مفعولًا مطلقًا أعربت نائبًا عن المفعول المطلق ، كما في قوله تعالى : ( فلا تميلوا كلَّ الميل ) .
والله أعلم .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> هي ظرفية كما قال أبو العمرين ، والظرف يكون بتقدير ( في ) ، تقول : صمت شهرَ رمضان ، أي : في شهر رمضان ، لكن لا نقول : إنها منصوبة بنزع الخافض .
> قال ابن مالك رحمه الله :
> الظرف وقت أو مكان ضمـنا                 ( في ) باطراد كـ : هنا امكث أزمنا
> كثير من النحاة يجعل نزع الخافض محصورًا بالسماع ومقصورًا عليه ؛ إذن هو باب ضيق في النحو فلا نوسعه ، ومثاله :
> تمرون الديارَ ولم تعوجوا    كلامكمُ عليَّ إذن حرامُ
> أي : تمرون بالديار .
> ( كل ) إذا أضيفت إلى اسم الزمان أعربت مفعولًا فيه ظرف زمان ، وإذا أضيفت إلى المصدر المعرب مفعولًا مطلقًا أعربت نائبًا عن المفعول المطلق ، كما في قوله تعالى : ( فلا تميلوا كلَّ الميل ) .
> والله أعلم .


*بارك الله فيك أستاذ وليد !

ومن ذلك ما سألت فيه أستاذي محمد جمال صقر :*
*قلتَ:
*" ومنه كذلك استعمال مصدر في إطار فعل غير فعله
 فإن المستعمل عندئذ يكون كأنه من أسماء غير المستعمل" 

هل هذا النائب عن المفعول المطلق ؟
إن كان غيره فمثل لي من فضلك لينطبع المثال .
وأظن أن تعبير : " نائب عن المفعول المطلق " خاطئ وهناك تعبير أصح لا أذكره !

كما لاحظت أنك تنصب " كل " المضافة إلى الظرف مهما كان موقعها في الجملة ، فعلام تنصب ؟
نائبة عن الظرف ؟

قال الأستاذ :
*أما المصدر في إطار فعل غير فعله ، فقول ربنا - سبحانه ، وتعالى ! - :*
*" أنبتكم من الأرض نَباتًا " ؛ ففعله " نَبَتَ " ، لا " أَنْبَتَ " .*
*وهو عندئذ مفعول مطلق ، ولا حاجة إلى جعله نائبا عنه !

* *أما " كل " المضافة إلى الظرف كما في " كُلَّ حينٍ " مثلا ، فظرف ، ولا داعي كذلك إلى جعله نائبا عن الظرف .*

----------


## وليد العدني

بارك الله فيكم أختنا شيرين ، وأعطاكم من فضله عطاءً لا ينقطع . آمين
ربما كان مصطلح ( نائب عن المفعول المطلق ) متأخرًا ، ففي الكتب القديمة الرائعة مصطلح : النائب عن المصدر . 
وما يحضرني الآن أن أول من استعمل مصطلح ( النائب عن المصدر ) هو ابن جني في كتابه اللمع في العربية .  والله أعلم
***********
أما قولنا : ( نائب عن الظرف ) ، فإنني أعتقد أننا نستعمله - فقط - كما في قولنا : آتيك طلوع الفجر ، فيكون المصدر ( طلوعَ ) نائبًا عن الظرف ، وأصل الجملة : آتيك وقتَ طلوعِ الفجر .
أكرر شكري العميق لكم ولجهودكم ، وبارك الله لكم في معلميكمُ الأفاضل .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

أستاذ وليد العدني ،
زادك الله علما ورفعة !

----------


## وليد العدني

وإياكم أستاذة شيرين عابدين ، آآآآآآآمين .

----------

